# Troll, disgruntled admin, or hacked admin hiding harmless comments



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 15, 2010)

This is really ridiculous. Either a troll found out how to hide comments through whatever means, an admin is being a douche, or an admin's FA got hacked. Regardless of what's going on, it needs to be fixed before it gets more out of hand than it already is. Simple casual comments are being hidden like "She's really cute", And I know for damned sure that saying somethign is cute ain't against ToS. So this needs to be fixed, and fast


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes it does, It happened on a picture a kind artist did for me as a request, both hers and my comments were removed and NOTHING was wrong with them


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah really :/ this is upsetting a lot of people weather its a admin or a troll it needs to be stopped. I say take the hide comments thing off the site till this is fixed and figured out! :/


Edit: and into read-only mode we go! hope its fixed, and if not, removed :/


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, that didn't take long....

=>.>=


----------



## Lobar (Oct 15, 2010)

Ahahahahaha I knew this would cause problems.

The admins in their infinite wisdom decided to give comment removal powers to each userpage's owner.  So that's actually the artist you commented on himself being an abusive dick.

Good job FA!


----------



## Maikeru (Oct 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Ahahahahaha I knew this would cause problems.
> 
> The admins in their infinite wisdom decided to give comment removal powers to each userpage's owner.  So that's actually the artist you commented on himself being an abusive dick.
> 
> Good job FA!



Naw, it outright says it was hidden by the Admins here, rather than the owner of the journal/submission.

If the admins are going to hide comments intentionally (assuming this is someone going a little power-crazy), I'd like to have the option to view the comment that was hidden and un-hide it, if I feel it's not really offensive.

I'm a grown-ass man, damn it!  I can clean up a mess on my own.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 15, 2010)

Seems it was indeed a hacking problem.

We're all of a sudden in read-only mode.


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Ahahahahaha I knew this would cause problems.
> 
> The admins in their infinite wisdom decided to give comment removal powers to each userpage's owner.  So that's actually the artist you commented on himself being an abusive dick.
> 
> Good job FA!


 
Nope, when the person whos journal or submission its on hides it, it says "removed by author". The ones we are talking about are harmless comments that say "removed by administrator"


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

Hehe, I bet it's 'Neer.

Edit: and yea, we're in read only mode now.


----------



## Kata'lina (Oct 15, 2010)

It could be a bug, the same thing happened to me. On a picture I drew, where one person said she's pretty and i commented on another person in a friendly manner.

It may be a bug, although truth be told I did have a knee-jerk wtf reaction.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 15, 2010)

Least the problem is hopefully gonna get taken care of. Wonder what exactly happened, if it was a rogue admin or some asshat of a hacker who thinks he's funny.


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 15, 2010)

Okay, this explains a lot. I was just rolling around for something to do, and decided to gawk at the commish I had gotten last night, and was really puzzled at the hidden comments. I had read them earlier and they were fine...


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 15, 2010)

TheKidiKehT said:


> Least the problem is hopefully gonna get taken care of. Wonder what exactly happened, if it was a rogue admin or some asshat of a hacker who thinks he's funny.


 
Either one is probable... But I'd have to lean toward a hacker. Again. There are asshats who are always trying to do things that make FA crap out, like dumping entire galleries at once, or breaking new features.



InuAkiko said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.


Hey.... That's my line... (It's even in my sig!)

lol.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 15, 2010)

XD Well said there.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

Weird, I don't have this problem.


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoops, sorry there redfoxXD

Still, can't wait to see what happens next. Should prove to be entertaining.


----------



## WolfWings (Oct 15, 2010)

InuAkiko said:


> Whoops, sorry there redfoxXD
> 
> Still, can't wait to see what happens next. Should prove to be entertaining.


 
Obvious bug is obvious from what I can see just glancing at the URLs for comment-hiding. So it'll get closed, all the hidden comments un-hidden, things back to normal again. =^.^=


----------



## SoreThumb (Oct 15, 2010)

It's sad to realize how many bugs FA has.

It's even worse when new features have a security vulnerability that seems obvious..
I was tempted to see if such a coding loophole existed, but I didn't bother.. I .. HAHA.. I HOPED it was done right.
Guess not.


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 15, 2010)

WolfWings said:


> Obvious bug is obvious from what I can see just glancing at the URLs for comment-hiding. So it'll get closed, all the hidden comments un-hidden, things back to normal again. =^.^=


 
That's too bad, the hiding could have been a great feature. Though I suppose it creates something else to monitor, not to mention people will see that a comment's been hidden and be like OOOH WHAT HAPPENED TELL US >> kinda defeats the purpose. Ah well, we shall see.


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 15, 2010)

It could of been a good feature if done right :/ like having control over your own submissions and journals for one things, or being able to choose if you want to see a hidden comment or not, like on DA and YouTube... but this is just not cool


----------



## Koze (Oct 15, 2010)

O:


----------



## htfcuddles (Oct 15, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> dumping entire galleries at once


 
I want to do that
;_;


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG WHAT?! Since going into read only mode ANOTHER one of my harmless comments ON MY OWN SUBMISSION has been hidden. I've been refreashing the page to see if the hidden comment would re-appear, hoping they fixed it and put things right, but NOPE! Another one gone! 
What is going on here? Even if it is a hacker, the site is in read only mode... so, shouldn't they not be able to do that?  Or is it really admins and the locked the site up so they could go comment block happy maybe... >:/


----------



## rafflone (Oct 16, 2010)

lol makes you wonder if we ever go folders for our submissions would the site then bust?

I remeber the admins talking about changing FA's layout and making it look better, don't get me wrong I loved the idea and loved the layout, but....with little things like this, it won't even ever get close to DA, but then again DA isn't "completely" free. If FA wants to be bug free their going to have to make someone pay, reason being how do you think DA is going to well? Their are features you have to pay for. FA doesn't have that.


----------



## Koze (Oct 16, 2010)

AngelAito said:


> OMG WHAT?! Since going into read only mode ANOTHER one of my harmless comments ON MY OWN SUBMISSION has been hidden. I've been refreashing the page to see if the hidden comment would re-appear, hoping they fixed it and put things right, but NOPE! Another one gone!
> What is going on here? Even if it is a hacker, the site is in read only mode... so, shouldn't they not be able to do that?  Or is it really admins and the locked the site up so they could go comment block happy maybe... >:/


 
There's a loophole in the coding for the site's comment removal. Currently, a MEMBER, not even a staffer can actually remove shit. So they pout it in read only mode while they patch the exploit.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 16, 2010)

SoreThumb said:


> It's sad to realize how many bugs FA has.
> 
> It's even worse when new features have a security vulnerability that seems obvious..
> I was tempted to see if such a coding loophole existed, but I didn't bother.. I .. HAHA.. I HOPED it was done right.
> Guess not.


...wait. You're JUST realizing this? After the site crashed many times due to vulnerabilities.
Welcome to FurAffinity, with its one man coding team.

Also, I'm pretty sure it was Eevee.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

AngelAito said:


> OMG WHAT?! Since going into read only mode ANOTHER one of my harmless comments ON MY OWN SUBMISSION has been hidden. I've been refreashing the page to see if the hidden comment would re-appear, hoping they fixed it and put things right, but NOPE! Another one gone!
> What is going on here? Even if it is a hacker, the site is in read only mode... so, shouldn't they not be able to do that?  Or is it really admins and the locked the site up so they could go comment block happy maybe... >:/


 You can still view images and hide comments in read only mode. You just can't submit and view certain things. 

If this really were a hacker, you would be locked out of your own account. Are you signed in?


----------



## Attaman (Oct 16, 2010)

AngelAito said:


> It could of been a good feature if done right :/ like having control over your own submissions and journals for one things, or being able to choose if you want to see a hidden comment or not, like on DA and YouTube... but this is just not cool


 The DA and Youtube systems are terrible, though.  Their solution appears more to be "Let users have absolute reign on profiles, expect them to be civil and intelligent in their power use", when practically anyone who has been in a debate on either of those sites knows is just too much to hope for.  When it's a common tactic for people to resolve a debate by responding to your most recent comment, blocking you, then leaving a comment on your page - both comments antagonizing and condescending - before hiding any comments you made, such systems don't work too hot.

Not to say there's many better alternatives.  Just that the systems for DA and Youtube are still pretty poor.  Youtubes' is different from DA, of course, but there it is often easier to remove unsightly comments and the like through other means (for instance, removing a video response by filing a false DMCA claim so that, when finally resolved, it has likely been weeks and the DMCA'd person doesn't want the effort to countering your false uses).


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Koze said:


> There's a loophole in the coding for the site's comment removal. Currently, a MEMBER, not even a staffer can actually remove shit. So they pout it in read only mode while they patch the exploit.



While IN READ ONLY mode Angel's comments got removed, though :/


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Koze said:


> There's a loophole in the coding for the site's comment removal. Currently, a MEMBER, not even a staffer can actually remove shit. So they pout it in read only mode while they patch the exploit.


 
Well yeah, but you would think they couldn't do that while the site was in read-only mode, yet more comments are dissapearing :/


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 16, 2010)

Koze said:


> O:


 
Figures.....



AngelAito said:


> Well yeah, but you would think they couldn't do that while the site was in read-only mode, yet more comments are dissapearing :/


 
In Read-Only mode, admins can still do stuff. Did Eevee figure out the admin glitch? Most likely.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

AngelAito said:


> OMG WHAT?! Since going into read only mode ANOTHER one of my harmless comments ON MY OWN SUBMISSION has been hidden. I've been refreashing the page to see if the hidden comment would re-appear, hoping they fixed it and put things right, but NOPE! Another one gone!
> What is going on here? Even if it is a hacker, the site is in read only mode... so, shouldn't they not be able to do that?  Or is it really admins and the locked the site up so they could go comment block happy maybe... >:/


 
Seems that a former admin is exploiting some loopholes and causing problems and reporting them to the active admins.

It also seems that Evee was tweeting about this since the 13th.


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> You can still view images and hide comments in read only mode. You just can't submit and view certain things.
> 
> If this really were a hacker, you would be locked out of your own account. Are you signed in?


 
I never said it was someone hacked onto my account :/ when I said hacker, I meant it as a general term for some troll going around and messing with the site codeing so they could hide anything.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, so if you can still hide comments while in READ ONLY mode, then what the feck was the damned point? So people wouldn't note-bomb the admins? I mean seriously. READ ONLY mode should put the entire site into it. Not allow features to still work and thus allow said troll or who the hell ever to keep messing things up


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 16, 2010)

If Eevee was tweeting about it 2 days ago, why wasn't it looked into then?


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Ship-Wreck said:


> If Eevee was tweeting about it 2 days ago, why wasn't it looked into then?


 
That's a good question and a damn good point.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 16, 2010)

Also, ITT:  Troll being thrown around more than a life-sized Renamon or Krystal doll at AC.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

Ship-Wreck said:


> If Eevee was tweeting about it 2 days ago, why wasn't it looked into then?


 
good question


----------



## Maikeru (Oct 16, 2010)

Ship-Wreck said:


> If Eevee was tweeting about it 2 days ago, why wasn't it looked into then?


 
Maybe the admins were too short-sighted to look into any kind of issues with this new system... not exactly a good thing if that's the case.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 16, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> good question


The issue might have been thought resolved?  While I imagine coding FA isn't the most difficult task a programmer could be given, it cannot be the easiest either.  Considering how much stuff has to be put in, not impossible that fixing some backdoor in the system accidentally unlocked that one window behind the kitchen sink.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 16, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> good question


 
Eevee is in the IRC chat right now.

=>.>=


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The issue might have been thought resolved?  While I imagine coding FA isn't the most difficult task a programmer could be given, it cannot be the easiest either.  Considering how much stuff has to be put in, not impossible that fixing some backdoor in the system accidentally unlocked that one window behind the kitchen sink.


 
Sounds like windows


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> The issue might have been thought resolved?  While I imagine coding FA isn't the most difficult task a programmer could be given, it cannot be the easiest either.  Considering how much stuff has to be put in, not impossible that fixing some backdoor in the system accidentally unlocked that one window behind the kitchen sink.


 
My thoughts exactly, I just couldn't think of a clever enough analogy to share. Well said.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 16, 2010)

EDIT:  Cutting the top out, since you could have meant something else.  Keeping bottom instead.

Since I'm non-familiar with Eevee, odds of this being malicious as opposed to just dickery?  Or even being Eevee?


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't really know. I'm just kinda curious if it's one of those cases of the admins not thinking Eevee's tweet was credible, and just ignoring it, or maybe they were trying to look into it and just didn't tell us, or maybe it's something completely different. All I know is that I would like an update of what exactly is happening. If the site it in read-only mode, someone should give us an update on what they know, even if the update is "We aren't sure whats happening yet".


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Since I'm non-familiar with Eevee, odds of this being malicious as opposed to just dickery?


 
any hacking that breaks something is both malicious and dickery.... so Both.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

The most delicious thing about this exploit is not that anyone can delete a comment, but that it says the ADMINS did it. A+!


----------



## Maikeru (Oct 16, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> any hacking that breaks something is both malicious and dickery.... so Both.


 
If Eevee wasn't the one to expose it (and he DID give the staff two days to figure out hey, this might be a bad thing), someone else would have.

Regardless, this brought a problem with the site to the admins' attention, and maybe they'll actually fix it.  (wishful thinking?)


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

Eevee is my hero


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Oct 16, 2010)

It's not a bug, or a hacked account, it's an exploit, and a really, REALLY obvious one, too. I'm appalled that it wasn't caught before release of the new feature, and wasn't fixed until now (it was demonstrated a couple days ago, when the update was first rolled out).

There's also another that allows viewing/replying to hidden comments.

Honestly, I'm kinda disappointed this feature was rolled out in the first place without community input... like basically every other broken "feature" they've dumped on us for the last year or so. Way too much potential for abuse in its current implementation, even disregarding the exploits.

EDIT: Am I the only one annoyed by the fact that the site status forum is NEVER used to inform the users of the site status?


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 16, 2010)

EDIT: wrong thread.

I'm a dumbass.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 16, 2010)

http://twitter.com/eevee/status/27510482783

So, now what? Will FA increase its security measures like it needed to do? Will the coders finally be tasked to actually fix the site rather than put in add-ons that only a few people like? Will the admins finally see that the site is in desperate need of an improvement?

Probably not, so in the meantime, let drama ring across the animal semem-covered countryside.


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> The most delicious thing about this exploit is not that anyone can delete a comment, but that it says the ADMINS did it. A+!



Well, since the admins' flawed code is responsible, it's as if they did.

If the exploit method is what I think it is, it's hardly even an exploit, it's just _complete_ ignorance on the coder's part. Like, perhaps, one "View Source" shy of just putting an "exploit site" button at the top of every page.

Fur Affinity needs a *competent* coder or this will just continue to happen.


----------



## Maikeru (Oct 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> http://twitter.com/eevee/status/27510482783
> 
> So, now what? Will FA increase its security measures like it needed to do? Will the coders finally be tasked to actually fix the site rather than put in add-ons that only a few people like? Will the admins finally see that the site is in desperate need of an improvement?


 
[video=youtube;gvdf5n-zI14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/video]


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

The exploit was public knowledge a few days ago, and nothing was done, so I'm not surprised that those who know about it took the bold step of hiding all of the comments on Dragoneer's journal.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1789973/

The emperor has no clothes.


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

CaptainSaicin said:


> EDIT: Am I the only one annoyed by the fact that the site status forum is NEVER used to inform the users of the site status?



No, I am too. Seems like they only really use that for outages, not stuff like this.


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

By the way. I would not leap to the conclusion that anyone discussing FA's problems are the people who are actually deleting comments they shouldn't be able to delete.

Anyone could figure out and abuse this flaw, and I suspect probably a large number of people were doing it.


----------



## Angelwolf (Oct 16, 2010)

CaptainSaicin said:


> EDIT: Am I the only one annoyed by the fact that the site status forum is NEVER used to inform the users of the site status?



Nah I agree... It's pretty obnoxious we all kinda have to figure it out by word of mouth from random FA users instead.


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

Ship-Wreck said:


> If Eevee was tweeting about it 2 days ago, why wasn't it looked into then?


 
 This. Though it could just be that they didn't see it going on.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 16, 2010)

FA is in admin mode now. Wonder whats going on


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

And into Administrative Mode we go! Hopfully things will be fixed soon.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

Ship-Wreck said:


> FA is in admin mode now. Wonder whats going on


 
a coverup


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Admin Mode: "We fucked up, we let it go, we're going to half code fix the problem and open the site back up while we say that we attempt to find the culprits while we're actually just going to work on the next pointless site feature for you all to exploit and make a mockery of us all."


----------



## Wet Coyote (Oct 16, 2010)

TheKidiKehT said:


> Admin Mode: "We fucked up, we let it go, we're going to half code fix the problem and open the site back up while we say that we attempt to find the culprits while we're actually just going to work on the next pointless site feature for you all to exploit and make a mockery of us all."


 

Ahh, they will go on, like those before them, and code for Microsoft...


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Wet Coyote said:


> Ahh, they will go on, like those before them, and code for Microsoft...


 
Sounds about right. Only makes sense why FA seems to crash as much as windows does.


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

Aren't we all just used to this by now? I'm not surprised by any means to come home and see that, once again, something's wrong with FA. :V *rolls eyes*

EDIT: Oh yay, now i can't use it at all. Goddamn, get your shit together. >:


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 16, 2010)

Come on now. While yes, the outages, and shut downs, and hacks/exploits are unbelievably irritating, you can't just go off and make them out to be incompetent or anything like that. Remember, the admins are people too, and they make mistakes. Plus, they don't require us to pay for usage and we can actually post the adult rated material we all like. Yes, it is inconvenient for us furs who have no life outside of furaffinity, but remember, if it weren't for these people, there would be no furaffinity at all. If it upsets you so much that the one coder can't make the world turn and doesn't shit rainbows and butterflies, then go to college, learn to code yourself, and offer up all your free time for no charge to help out.

Come on, you have to give them credit for the work they accomplish, and not make such a big deal about minor fuck-ups. After all, it could be worse. We all know we dont want another 2-month outage.


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

I just hope it goes up soon. :/ I'm done my next commission. lol... >_> And yeah i hope they either fix the exploit or remove the feature. i thought it was a nice one, since some fuzzies are kinda rude at times... But yeah if it isn't gonna be stable, just remove it.


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

This will not be a quick fix. They are going to have to actually code this feature the proper way it was supposed to be coded in the first place before the site can be unlocked.

I'm betting on Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

Ship-Wreck said:


> Come on, you have to give them credit for the work they accomplish, and not make such a big deal about minor fuck-ups. After all, it could be worse. We all know we dont want another 2-month outage.


 
No. This was like, a really basic exploit. They shouldn't have rolled out such a badly coded feature.

They also still have not admitted that this is the reason for the site being down.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

timoran said:


> This will not be a quick fix. They are going to have to actually code this feature the proper way it was supposed to be coded in the first place before the site can be unlocked.
> 
> I'm betting on Sunday at the earliest.


 
Here's how we can tell, if we see a post in the site status for an outage! =D

That's about all the site status is good for at this point XP


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 16, 2010)

timoran said:


> This will not be a quick fix. They are going to have to actually code this feature the proper way it was supposed to be coded in the first place before the site can be unlocked.
> 
> I'm betting on Sunday at the earliest.


 
Well, least we got the laff meet tomorrow....lol.


----------



## Terrah. (Oct 16, 2010)

:[

Maybe I can get some actual art done now rather than refreshing for new comments.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

timoran said:


> This will not be a quick fix. They are going to have to actually code this feature the proper way it was supposed to be coded in the first place before the site can be unlocked.
> 
> I'm betting on Sunday at the earliest.


 
Or they could just roll back the feature until they recode it. Sure, that would mean an embarrassing about face for them, but when half of us don't even want to use this feature why should we suffer just to cover up the fact that they got it wrong the first time around?


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

_you can't just go off and make them out to be incompetent or anything like that._

Yes, I can.

A coder who allows any comments to be deleted with a LINK is *incompetent*. Someone who made a mistake like that on a large scale site like this in the professional coding world would never work again.

It's sort of like if the key fob to your car had your VIN number inside, and if you find another car and change the VIN in your key fob to match, you could open that car.

Ridiculous.


----------



## TIM-ber-wolf (Oct 16, 2010)

I think you all are being a wee bit harsh on the staff. Last I checked, 
1. They are all volunteers
2. That means they are unpaid for their work here
3. They are on the East Coast
4. It's almost 1 in the morning on the East Coast
and 5. They all are stressed because they know that you are all fussing about it.

Give the team some time, and stop whining; it comes across as horribly ungrateful.


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> Or they could just roll back the feature until they recode it. Sure, that would mean an embarrassing about face for them, but when half of us don't even want to use this feature why should we suffer just to cover up the fact that they got it wrong the first time around?


 
Just a guess, but I think that will not be an option unless they also roll back the database and lose any changes to the site in the past days.


----------



## Terrah. (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossy, they haven't said anything at all yet. I highly doubt they're going to pretend like nothing happened and it wasn't their fault. They're probably just waiting for the best time to bring it up.


----------



## Aden (Oct 16, 2010)

If eevee is lurking this right now,
hi ilu


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

TIM-ber-wolf said:


> I think you all are being a wee bit harsh on the staff. Last I checked,
> 1. They are all volunteers
> 2. That means they are unpaid for their work here
> 3. They are on the East Coast
> ...


 
Timezones are not relevant when this has been public knowledge for MULTIPLE days.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> If eevee is lurking this right now,
> hi ilu


 
And he is.  Â¦3


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

timoran said:


> Just a guess, but I think that will not be an option unless they also roll back the database and lose any changes to the site in the past days.


 
Depending on if the hidden comments will be viewable again if they fix the hidden comment feature. If comments are gone after they are hidden, then a rollback will be demanded practically.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 16, 2010)

IT'S THE TROOOLLSSS I KNOW IT

THEY'RE ALWAYS TRYING TO FURSECUTE US


----------



## Maikeru (Oct 16, 2010)

TIM-ber-wolf said:


> I think you all are being a wee bit harsh on the staff. Last I checked,
> 1. They are all volunteers
> 2. That means they are unpaid for their work here
> 3. They are on the East Coast
> ...


 
In regards to 1 and 2, I guess the site gets what they pay for.

In regards to 3 and 4, I was under the impression that this was an on-call job?

I'm not sure how much time they need when the easiest solution would be to revert to the previous version of the site, at least until they fix everything wrong with this comment hiding feature.


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

timoran said:


> It's sort of like if the key fob to your car had your VIN number inside, and if you find another car and change the VIN in your key fob to match, you could open that car.



(By the way -

I'll be the first to concede that car key fobs might actually be almost as insecure as this. I've heard tons of stories of things of that nature turning out to be exploitable.)


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, I guess this is what we get when the FA staff gives us a feature that wasn't even needed, and said that they were not going to do it in the first place....

=>.>=


----------



## kamunt (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> No. This was like, a really basic exploit. They shouldn't have rolled out such a badly coded feature.
> 
> They also still have not admitted that this is the reason for the site being down.


 
You get what you paid for. Now piss off and go fap to some porn.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 16, 2010)

TheKidiKehT said:


> Depending on if the hidden comments will be viewable again if they fix the hidden comment feature. If comments are gone after they are hidden, then a rollback will be demanded practically.


 
it's easy to reverse hidden comments, says a site admin last I saw.

boy watching this unfold is definitely better than playing minecraft all night


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

If nothing else comes from this, at least i'm entertained. XD...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 16, 2010)

Time is irrelevant. Caffeine is a simple replacement for sleep.

Though I can imagine that A) No one is even attempting to fix this problem at the moment, and B) This will be a week-long issue and read-only mode (since this time you can't even view pages) when simply taking the feature out would have been a better idea and easier fix than putting in moar coding.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a solution that AngelAito said herself. Instead of adding new features we DON'T NEED, try fixing the problems the site already has. There's still plenty of bugs in the system as is, so the need to make more features that will bring more bugs.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Zydala said:


> it's easy to reverse hidden comments, says a site admin last I saw.
> 
> boy watching this unfold is definitely better than playing minecraft all night


 
Aah ok. Well that's good to know if it's a true statement.

xD


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

Zydala said:


> it's easy to reverse hidden comments, says a site admin last I saw.
> 
> boy watching this unfold is definitely better than playing minecraft all night



A smart coder would simply use an "isDeleted" flag to hide the comment rather than delete or update to blank. Thus any abuse can be tracked.

A smart coder would, anyway.


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

*takes out the bug spray* We don't need you bugs! We have old ones to deal with!!! >=(


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

AngelAito said:


> *takes out the bug spray* We don't need you bugs! We have old ones to deal with!!! >=(


 
*whips out a citronella candle, and a How to code webpages for dummies handbook* XD...


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

AngelAito said:


> *takes out the bug spray* We don't need you bugs! We have old ones to deal with!!! >=(


 
Where's Timon and Pumba when ya need 'em?


----------



## Terrah. (Oct 16, 2010)

There aren't enough updates or crazy twists to make me enjoy this.  It was interesting at first, but now I just want to upload my art and get the refs to work on new arts. :<


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothhana said:


> *whips out a citronella candle, and a How to code webpages for dummies handbook* XD...


 
Ahahahaha! yes <3


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm surprised we haven't gotten the generic and stereotypical "I WANT FA BACK SO I CAN LOOK AT PORN AND FAP! >:C" reply here yet.


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

Terrah. said:


> There aren't enough updates or crazy twists to make me enjoy this.  It was interesting at first, but now I just want to upload my art and get the refs to work on new arts. :<


 
 I'm with you on this one Terrah. XD i have a lot of pics to do. :/ i'd like to upload what's done, and be done with it.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 16, 2010)

I WANT FA BACK SO I CAN LOOK AT PORN AND FAP! >:C

(It was necessary)


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Terrah. said:


> There aren't enough updates or crazy twists to make me enjoy this.  It was interesting at first, but now I just want to upload my art and get the refs to work on new arts. :<


 
Yeah really :/ they should just remove it and put things back to how they were rather then locking up the site and "trying to fix it"


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

TheKidiKehT said:


> I'm surprised we haven't gotten the generic and stereotypical &quot;I WANT FA BACK SO I CAN LOOK AT PORN AND FAP! >:C&quot; reply here yet.


 
  I want fa back so i can look at porn and fap.   Lol....


----------



## Maikeru (Oct 16, 2010)

The lack of any kind of info is _killing_ me.  I should be doing something more constructive instead...


----------



## Terrah. (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothhana said:


> I'm with you on this one Terrah. XD i have a lot of pics to do. :/ i'd like to upload what's done, and be done with it.



inorite? I actually noticed my comments being hidden as I was about to upload another picture, then got caught up in complaining and never uploaded my drawing :< Regret setting in lul 
When FA comes back, there's going to be a flood of art, so I'll probably wait it out a few days. :s


----------



## Morroke (Oct 16, 2010)

Go play Pokefarm.org guys, and put Morroke as your referrer <3 http://pokefarm.org/_ext/user/Morroke

You hatch and raise Pokermans and get all cuddly and shit.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothhana said:


> I want fa back so i can look at porn and fap.   Lol....


 Ninja'd


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

Terrah. said:


> inorite? I actually noticed my comments being hidden as I was about to upload another picture, then got caught up in complaining and never uploaded my drawing :< Regret setting in lul
> When FA comes back, there's going to be a flood of art, so I'll probably wait it out a few days. :s


 
  XD Yeah i was posting a reply to someone's pic and bam fa is in read only mode... damnit. XD.... I was like just done my pic when it went down.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

Maikeru said:


> The lack of any kind of info is _killing_ me.  I should be doing something more constructive instead...


 
I think we have all the info we need, it's just not coming from the mods...


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

StainMcGorver said:


> Ninja'd


 
 D: *giggles*


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Terrah. said:


> inorite? I actually noticed my comments being hidden as I was about to upload another picture, then got caught up in complaining and never uploaded my drawing :< Regret setting in lul
> When FA comes back, there's going to be a flood of art, so I'll probably wait it out a few days. :s


 
Nah, flooded with art and journals complaining about all this and how they couldn't be on FA 'cause of reason A-Z So looking at your journals is gonna be annoying as all hell too


----------



## Terrah. (Oct 16, 2010)

k, this is boring now. :< Time to play Pokemon until FA comes back.


----------



## celestialsunberry (Oct 16, 2010)

Want me to make one?

Lawl...Seriously, though...*Shakes head*

Judging by this going around for a couple days and not being taken care of...? Well, people are busy, but we're no different from mods or admins. Yes, it's free for us, lallalalal, that's great, but they are people that pay to give ads and there are people that give donations, too. I mean, just because someone is a volunteer at a soup kitchen doesn't mean they shouldn't pour the bowl correctly.  I'm sure if FA wasn't up, something else would become popular and people would eventually move on. Nontheless, it's obvious they're trying to do something about it. 

This bug is annoying, but if a comment that could have really helped the person out...well, frankly, ANY exploit should be caught as soon as possible. 

But, for now, I can just upload on DA all I want, so la de da fra la la, I guess~~~~

GO PEOPLE FIXING ET.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 16, 2010)

*is off to build his own website*


----------



## Electrocat (Oct 16, 2010)

I dont know anything about programming but I thought the comments hiding was a great idea ^^

Here's hoping the mighty FA gods fix FA for us soon!... please? I gotta get some comissions done and the info for them are in notes lol


----------



## celestialsunberry (Oct 16, 2010)

I was doing that earlier...but then I started drawing and that sorta stopped....

THE ONLY PROBLEM IS THAT I DREW ALL THESE FURRY PICTURES. @_@


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 16, 2010)

Eh, I'll consider getting bummed if I wake up and there is still no information or anything progressing. Until then, I will draw, and watch tv, and sleep.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

As far as I am concerned, if someone is there to put the site into admin mode, then someone is there to post a thread.


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Any kind of update would be nice.. :/ or maybe just remove the feature and put FA back how it was before all this mess >_>


----------



## Lvx (Oct 16, 2010)

>use FA for porn
>don't give two shits about comments
>people I want to talk to I have their IM info
>everything went better than expected

You people need to lighten up, jeez

Also
eevee is the most generic name I have ever seen, how is he famous in any way shape or form


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> As far as I am concerned, if someone is there to put the site into admin mode, then someone is there to post a thread.


 
Exactly :/


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

AngelAito said:


> Any kind of update would be nice.. :/ or maybe just remove the feature and put FA back how it was before all this mess >_>


 
I agree


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

Lvx said:


> eevee is the most generic name I have ever seen, how is he famous in any way shape or form


 
by being the best one


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Oct 16, 2010)

More people need to do what I do when FA goes down (and even when it doesn't):
Think nihilistic thoughts.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

I would say that instead of waiting for the site to come back up so you can fap or upload art for people to fap to or upload art for people look at and then fap to someone else's art elsewhere, you should all go outside or something but that would be hypocritical of me to say because it's after midnight here and dark outside. 

Saying that you all go get laid instead of waiting for the site to come back up would also be hypocritical.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 16, 2010)

D'aww thanks for the Pokefarm referral you guiseee

^ Great time spender btw


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Lvx said:


> >use FA for porn
> >don't give two shits about comments
> >people I want to talk to I have their IM info
> >everything went better than expected
> ...



You don't represent everyone on FA. Every person has their own opinions and thoguhts on the matter, so just because you take this lightly doesn't mean others will. Especially some artists who need to get information about pictures, post the picture WIP's to make sure their commissioner likes the art they are receiving. There's plenty of reasons for people to be bent out of shape over this.


----------



## celestialsunberry (Oct 16, 2010)

GET ON SECOND LIFE, PEOPLE.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

celestialsunberry said:


> GET ON SECOND LIFE, PEOPLE.


 The worst idea so far. Unless this is sarcasm.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> I would say that instead of waiting for the site to come back up so you can fap or upload art for people to fap to or upload art for people look at and then fap to someone else's art elsewhere, you should all go outside or something but that would be hypocritical of me to say because it's after midnight here and dark outside.
> 
> Saying that you all go get laid instead of waiting for the site to come back up would also be hypocritical.


 Willow, speaking for the FAF community, we're sorry for corrupting your once innocent mind.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Willow, speaking for the FAF community, we're sorry for corrupting your once innocent mind.


 In what way?


----------



## Sunktokeca (Oct 16, 2010)

hmm.. kinda wish i still had homework to finish off.. at least that was constructive since i can't get the refs for commissions... hmm... personal art.. ah well.. not the end of the world


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

celestialsunberry said:


> GET ON SECOND LIFE, PEOPLE.


 
 Nah, not really in the mood to build or mod anything, and i don't roleplay out of respect to my mate. XD... not a good idea for me.


----------



## celestialsunberry (Oct 16, 2010)

Lawl, actually, I use Inworldz. I suppose it depends on what kind of computer you have, who you're friends with, and what you do. Personally, I like making lots of textures, since I'm getting my BA in Game Art & Design, so I find it useful.

But what I'm saying is that if you're like, too...excited, you can go over there and do it, since FA is in read-only mode.


----------



## Koof1313 (Oct 16, 2010)

I know no one could care less, but my first suspiscion was that someone got so pissed off about this option that they hacked an admin, or maybe multiple admins, and this is just a big statement that the hiding comments is a bad idea on their opinion.

Personally I have no opinion about the whole hiding comments option. *shrugs*


----------



## Alstor (Oct 16, 2010)

Willow said:


> In what way?


 Nvm. Everyone at our age should know about what sex and masturbation is about.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Oct 16, 2010)

Buh, I though I would get info as to what's happening.

And I knew this new feature was gonna be trouble. I just didn't think it would be this much trouble.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothhana said:


> Nah, not really in the mood to build or mod anything, and i don't roleplay out of respect to my mate. XD... not a good idea for me.


 
Nah.

Right now it is either Bejeweled 2 or RCT 3


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

It'd be sweet if one of the many admins let us no for certain that it was an issue with the comment hider. :/ seriously a one liner explanation would be awesome.


----------



## Rossyfox (Oct 16, 2010)

Koof1313 said:


> I know no one could care less, but my first suspiscion was that someone got so pissed off about this option that they hacked an admin, or maybe multiple admins, and this is just a big statement that the hiding comments is a bad idea on their opinion.
> 
> Personally I have no opinion about the whole hiding comments option. *shrugs*


 
No, that is categorically not what happened. There is no publicly known exploit for gaining control of an admin or anyone else's account, as far as I am aware.

Hackers are not magicians.


----------



## celestialsunberry (Oct 16, 2010)

I love Bejeweled, but sometimes, it's just MEAN TO ME. That and it's too addictive.


----------



## SkippOtter (Oct 16, 2010)

Ship-Wreck said:


> If Eevee was tweeting about it 2 days ago, why wasn't it looked into then?


 
Perhaps FA cannot afford to hire full-time programmers and webmasters.  Perhaps the volunteers have real jobs and real lives.  If the issue was pointed out, but no one was exploiting it, there is no reason to down the site.  When someone begins exploiting it though, it's time for HOLYCRAPLOCKDOWNMODE!!!1

If you don't like this FREE site that has been GIVEN to you to use,  GO AWAY and play on your virus-ridden DA.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothhana said:


> It'd be sweet if one of the many admins let us no for certain that it was an issue with the comment hider. :/ seriously a one liner explanation would be awesome.


 
As if we'd get that comfort?


----------



## Electrocat (Oct 16, 2010)

Hehe i made a doodly, goodnight everyone, and good luck admins!
http://electrocat.co.za/coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/socoldsoalone.JPG


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

celestialsunberry said:


> I love Bejeweled, but sometimes, it's just MEAN TO ME. That and it's too addictive.


 
The same can be said for Roller Coaster Tycoon 3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 16, 2010)

celestialsunberry said:


> GET ON SECOND LIFE, PEOPLE.



But I'm eating.  >_>



Willow said:


> The worst idea so far. Unless this is sarcasm.


 
It has to be better than posting on a furry forum.  030


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Nvm. Everyone at our age should know about what sex and masturbation is about.


 There are very few who don't know what one of the two are, usually the latter. 

I don't know those people though.


----------



## Koof1313 (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> No, that is categorically not what happened. There is no publicly known exploit for gaining control of an admin or anyone else's account, as far as I am aware.
> 
> Hackers are not magicians.



Shows how much I know about the hax. 8U


----------



## Alstor (Oct 16, 2010)

Gothhana said:


> It'd be sweet if one of the many admins let us no for certain that it was an issue with the comment hider. :/ seriously a one liner explanation would be awesome.


 "OMG NO UPDATES! THEY SHOULD TELL US WHAT'S GOING ON"
*an admin posts an update*
"OMG WASTING TIME ON THE FORUMS! THEY SHOULD BE SPENDING THEIR WHOLE TIME FIXING THE SITE"

You guys will be pissed either way.


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

Electrocat said:


> Hehe i made a doodly, goodnight everyone, and good luck admins!
> http://electrocat.co.za/coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/socoldsoalone.JPG


 
 LMFAO. that's great man....


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

Electrocat said:


> Hehe i made a doodly, goodnight everyone, and good luck admins!
> http://electrocat.co.za/coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/socoldsoalone.JPG


 
You better post this when the site comes back up.


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> &quot;OMG NO UPDATES! THEY SHOULD TELL US WHAT'S GOING ON&quot;
> *an admin posts an update*
> &quot;OMG WASTING TIME ON THE FORUMS! THEY SHOULD BE SPENDING THEIR WHOLE TIME FIXING THE SITE&quot;
> 
> You guys will be pissed either way.


 
  Lol. not really. half of the fa viewers would be miffed but the people who actually have shit to do on FA would be happy with an update.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 16, 2010)

Also, before I go to bed...


Electrocat said:


> Hehe i made a doodly, goodnight everyone, and good luck admins!
> http://electrocat.co.za/coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/socoldsoalone.JPG


I love you and I love +watching you.


----------



## AngelAito (Oct 16, 2010)

Electrocat said:


> Hehe i made a doodly, goodnight everyone, and good luck admins!
> http://electrocat.co.za/coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/socoldsoalone.JPG


 
ahahaha cute XP


----------



## SnowMoonstone (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one it was happening to X3 A friend commented on a picture I did for him, and then his comment was hidden from his own pic. Was all like "Uh... Did he piss someone off? o.=.0"


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Oct 16, 2010)

Seriously, people, nihilism!
Here, let me help:  FA doesn't matter, because nothing on the interbutts matters, because no technology matters, because no users matter, because no life matters, because no existence matters.
It'll cheer you up immensely, I promise.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

SkippOtter said:


> Perhaps FA cannot afford to hire full-time programmers and webmasters.  Perhaps the volunteers have real jobs and real lives.  If the issue was pointed out, but no one was exploiting it, there is no reason to down the site.  When someone begins exploiting it though, it's time for HOLYCRAPLOCKDOWNMODE!!!1
> 
> If you don't like this FREE site that has been GIVEN to you to use,  GO AWAY and play on your virus-ridden DA.


 
It's not that the site is free. We give the site money of our own free will. We're just nice enough to donate so that payment to be on site or for extra features isn't forced upon us. Yeah, sure, not everyone donates, but the fact is people still do. Money is given to those who run the site to help maintain it.


----------



## celestialsunberry (Oct 16, 2010)

SkippOtter said:


> Perhaps FA cannot afford to hire full-time programmers and webmasters.  Perhaps the volunteers have real jobs and real lives.  If the issue was pointed out, but no one was exploiting it, there is no reason to down the site.  When someone begins exploiting it though, it's time for HOLYCRAPLOCKDOWNMODE!!!1
> 
> If you don't like this FREE site that has been GIVEN to you to use,  GO AWAY and play on your virus-ridden DA.


 

 I'm sorry, but I don't get viruses on DA. ^^ And people have a right to state what they want. We have real lives, and jobs, too. Some people make a LIVING here. It's to be expected that people would be upset. I'm not saying to go and try to burn down FA or something but there isn't anything WRONG with being upset. No, it's not the END OF THE WOILD, but...but Ship-Wreck was just asking WHY it happened; and there is NOTHING wrong with that, nor is there any reason to be upset about the asking.

It should be expected that loopholes will be exploited; I mean, you know, s'what hackers live for.


----------



## Lvx (Oct 16, 2010)

TheKidiKehT said:


> You don't represent everyone on FA. Every person has their own opinions and thoguhts on the matter, so just because you take this lightly doesn't mean others will. Especially some artists who need to get information about pictures, post the picture WIP's to make sure their commissioner likes the art they are receiving. There's plenty of reasons for people to be bent out of shape over this.


 This forum is moving fast tonight

I would think that the note system is the best way to have 1 on 1 contact with a person through the site
WIPs should be posted to photobucket/tinypic instead of spamming the site with bad sketches
I haven't seen any comments vanish yet, but I don't live on the site like some people apparently do

Maybe because I only watch like, 50 people though I've been here for 4~ years
Still think you should
chill
out


----------



## celestialsunberry (Oct 16, 2010)

How about we sum that up with, "Games are addictive in general???" Now, if I do say myself, I have some Bejeweled to play MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. And I seriously should go to bed. Sometime.


----------



## RikkiTheWerewolf (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, I am very appalled at how much people do not seem to take this seriously.  You just blame the Admins and Mods for being 'stupid' for making a new  feature that could be useful for messages that are just bothersome no  matter what. You guys sound like you don't even care if FA gets repaired  or not. You're free to think whatever you want on this, but to me, FA  is a site used a place for furry art of all kinds. It shouldn't be  treated as a porn site in my eyes. Just as a popular place for furries  to hang out and present their art potential. 

I'm sorry, but I don't care  what you think of me, but I shall wish all of the admins the best of  luck in fixing this problem. We're all normal, we all make mistakes,  it's a way of life, the admins cannot be perfect with making changes  100%, and I forgive them for that. 'Neer, Fender, and every other mod  and administrator of FA, you have my luck in fixing the problem, and I thank you very much  for at least trying to do something about it. Without you working for  us, well, we don't know what'd happen but we thank you for working to  help us out.


----------



## Croc_Takayama (Oct 16, 2010)

I know nothing about coding, but I'm curious. I'm sure there are FA members with plenty of knowledge of coding, and willing enough to help Yak out in that department. Why don't the admins take in a couple of coders and allow them to help? Surely that would make things easier for Yak?


----------



## Gothhana (Oct 16, 2010)

celestialsunberry said:


> How about we sum that up with, &quot;Games are addictive in general???&quot; Now, if I do say myself, I have some Bejeweled to play MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. And I seriously should go to bed. Sometime.


 
 Sleep is for the weak! XD.... nah. bejeweled could be fun though.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 16, 2010)

Croc_Takayama said:


> I know nothing about coding, but I'm curious. I'm sure there are FA members with plenty of knowledge of coding, and willing enough to help Yak out in that department. Why don't the admins take in a couple of coders and allow them to help? Surely that would make things easier for Yak?


 
That is a very good suggestion, but the admins would need to find a way for the outside help not to exploit the coding once they are done.


----------



## SkippOtter (Oct 16, 2010)

Croc_Takayama said:


> I know nothing about coding, but I'm curious. I'm sure there are FA members with plenty of knowledge of coding, and willing enough to help Yak out in that department. Why don't the admins take in a couple of coders and allow them to help? Surely that would make things easier for Yak?


 That's (sort of) been discussed.  The problem is no one can come to a consensus about 2 major issues. 1) Repair FA as we know it or build from scratch 2) What frikken language to use in either case.

I read through a lot of the Ferrox development forum, and some of the code.  It's a mess.


----------



## Willow (Oct 16, 2010)

RikkiTheWerewolf said:


> Wow, I am very appalled at how much people do not seem to take this seriously.  You just blame the Admins and Mods for being 'stupid' for making a new  feature that could be useful for messages that are just bothersome no  matter what. You guys sound like you don't even care if FA gets repaired  or not. You're free to think whatever you want on this, but to me, FA  is a site used a place for furry art of all kinds. It shouldn't be  treated as a porn site in my eyes. Just as a popular place for furries  to hang out and present their art potential.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't care  what you think of me, but I shall wish all of the admins the best of  luck in fixing this problem. We're all normal, we all make mistakes,  it's a way of life, the admins cannot be perfect with making changes  100%, and I forgive them for that. 'Neer, Fender, and every other mod  and administrator of FA, you have my luck in fixing the problem, and I thank you very much  for at least trying to do something about it. Without you working for  us, well, we don't know what'd happen but we thank you for working to  help us out.


Not caring for a feature =/= not caring about the site's status. 

I would like to have my FA run like it's supposed to, but I could care less about hiding comments, because it's just going to get abused.


----------



## TheKidiKehT (Oct 16, 2010)

Lvx said:


> This forum is moving fast tonight
> 
> I would think that the note system is the best way to have 1 on 1 contact with a person through the site
> WIPs should be posted to photobucket/tinypic instead of spamming the site with bad sketches
> ...



..........That was my point! FA is in admin mode. Can't check notes now can you? In case you don't know. No...You can't. And as far as WIP's and hwo they are shown, no one has to do it one specific way. That's just how YOU think it should be done. Your opinion, not how everyone else does it. And a WIP could be just the lineart after inking. I've seen some amazing WIP's posted and I loved them. But again, it's to each their own on how things are done. People do not need to meet your expectations on how things are to be done on FA or otherwise. Some people make a living, getting paid real cash, for commissions on this site. Try to see from their perspective on how this could ruin and postpone some important things


----------



## nigte (Oct 16, 2010)

meh nice to find out sorta what happened ah well this just means i cant get to refs for commishs. :/

*prattles off to work on math HW*


----------



## timoran (Oct 16, 2010)

Rossyfox said:


> No, that is categorically not what happened. There is no publicly known exploit for gaining control of an admin or anyone else's account, as far as I am aware.
> 
> Hackers are not magicians.



I'm sure that could be done (with no magic needed), but why go to all the trouble when they make exploiting the site in other ways so easy?


----------

